# ☼ Keitara's Commissions & Freebies ☼ RLC [2/3] Freeb [3/3]



## Keitara (May 1, 2015)

RLC: closed
Freebies: closed



















 Hi, I'm Keitara. I have 2 dreams:






 saving up money to finance my trip to Japan in October. 
    All money I earn through commissions will be used for it.
 I'd be indebted to you forever if you'd help out!






 becoming a part-time artist in the future.
    RLC commissioning will be the first step! 
Hopefully I'll be able to take this step successfully!

 I'll appreciate all support, thank you!





















 Please use the forms.



Don't rush me. Completion time for RLC: 1-2 weekend(s)



Won't do: NSFW, animation, mecha, old people, animals, villagers. 





 Detailed armor and +2 characters only upon special request.





 I may turn down an order if it's too complex for me.



Stay in contact with me when you have a slot. I'll send you mock-ups!





 Pay after I accept your request. There may be exceptions on special requests.





 First come, first serve for RLC.





 Payment will be via PayPal. Detailed information via pm.





 I may change all properties and prices.





 RLC will take priority over freebies.





 Slots for freebies are not first come, first serve.





 If you have a question or are unsure about something, please ask!






​


----------



## Keitara (May 2, 2015)

price:






 COMING IN HOLIDAYS

















 fullbody 10$





 thighs-up 7$





 bust-up 5$





 headshot 3,50$






 both genders





 couples available





 easy background graphics free

 

for full examples click on →




 


















 fullbody: 7$






 both genders





 easy background graphics free





 couples are in progress

 

for full examples click on →



 


















 fullbody: 7$






 no background





 currently only females available

 

for full examples click on →




 


















fullbody: 






 COMING IN HOLIDAYS

















 free, but I appreciate TBT tips







 please specify if chibi or anime headshot





 very simple





 both genders





 requesting is always allowed

 

full examples → click on →



 






​


----------



## Keitara (May 2, 2015)

i wonder if this gets foooooound?
*1*. izzi000 coloring
*2*. ardrey not started yet
*3*. --- not started yet





*1.* toastia sketching
*2*. MC4pros not started
*3.* Prabha sketching












Spoiler:  RLC



- kaylagirl - money hunter





Spoiler:  Freebies



Witch - Margot - Luckypinch - Jellonoes - MoonlightAbsol - MegaCabbage - ReXyx3 - Aeryka - Kenziegirl - Nele




















i wonder if this gets found?


```
[img]http://i.imgur.com/tcy1nSy.png[/img]
[B]character names:[/B]
[B]character references/description:[/B]
[B]style:[/B]
[B]couple (yes/no):[/B]
[B]easy background (yes/no):[/B]
[B]personality/traits of characters:[/B]
[B]preferred poses:[/B]
[B]special requests:[/B]
[B]payment:[/B]
[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]
```


	[td][/td]








i wonder if this gets found?


```
[img]http://i.imgur.com/oPTtju3.png[/img]
[B]character names:[/B]
[B]character references/description:[/B]
[B]anime headshot or chibi:[/B]
[B]personality/traits of characters:[/B]
[B]special requests:[/B]
[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]
```


	[td][/td]









​


----------



## Keitara (May 2, 2015)

Temporary showcase:

commission for Kailah:









to-do list for myself:
- kaneki boy + seishin + unnamed oc + kei+akyo illu + toastia + sketch thing
- new rlc poster  for dA (someday)
- introducing tiny chibis
- holding the holiday event
- finishing up toastia's piece

editing this post properly with showcase


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

Yay!!  I got my slot!  So excited!  

(Still waiting on that new OC btw).  :/


----------



## Keitara (May 2, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Yay!!  I got my slot!  So excited!
> 
> (Still waiting on that new OC btw).  :/



well, it's not like there's a long queue or somethin xD ..
Well, it's okay. The more time, the better your OC will be! c;
btw you are interested in small chibi, right?


----------



## toastia (May 2, 2015)

derps be derping like yes


I wish slots were open!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> well, it's not like there's a long queue or somethin xD ..
> Well, it's okay. The more time, the better your OC will be! c;
> btw you are interested in small chibi, right?



Yes, small chibi.


----------



## Keitara (May 2, 2015)

toastia said:


> kei you might wanna report that other post to be deleted so it'll work like you planned ;3



I did report it already since quite some time ago! But nothing happens o-O


----------



## Keitara (May 2, 2015)

CAN THIS EVEN BE CONSIDERED ANIME COUPLE? OMG. THEY ALMOST DON'T INTERACT WITH EACH OTHER DX
these are Keitara & Akyo c; background sucks but whatever. keitara has a more normal outfit here, idk why. I've drawn this at school...





i'm also finally getting my butt on continuing to do more art to fill up the example holes ;-; 
so, i'm working on a male chibi!

OH **** MY NAME AAAAAHRGHGJDNVFNGJD
OMG WHATEVER. WHY DID I WRITE IT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE PICTURE OMFG.
YOU HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING!


----------



## Keitara (May 3, 2015)

boop . . .


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 3, 2015)

Bumpity.


----------



## Keitara (May 3, 2015)

so i'm working on a male big chibi to display it as an example

IT'S LUCAS IS IT EVEN RECOGNIZABLE


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Very cute hair on that dude, and he definitely looks masculine.


----------



## Keitara (May 4, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Very cute hair on that dude, and he definitely looks masculine.



I gotta turn this wishywashyboy into a real man


----------



## Kailah (May 4, 2015)

*character names:* Kailah 
*character references/description:* http://i.imgur.com/YPeWHmJ.png // https://36.media.tumblr.com/ac1506ffeb6f1f371d1f328e5e427be5/tumblr_nnlus5E17c1tsz4kro3_r1_500.png // http://embed.gyazo.com/63ce9dc2f014a1f2fb7d0814285b917b.png
*style:* Small Chibi, please! 
*couple (yes/no):* No
*easy background (yes/no):* Yes, whatever you think is cute~
*personality/traits of character(s):* Always happy, optimistic, and with a smile on her face, but also sometimes very shy c:
*preferred poses:* I believe the first reference I posted is a good pose, yes yes! c:
*special requests:* Ahh, I really like the eyes for the small chibi example you posted up, so if you could do something like that for mine, I would be so happy ; w ; 
*payment:* $7 RLC 

 you told me to post up a form and i finally got to it!! thank you for placing my name in a slot even though i forgot ; v ; <33


----------



## Keitara (May 4, 2015)

Kailah said:


> *character names:* Kailah
> *character references/description:* http://i.imgur.com/YPeWHmJ.png // https://36.media.tumblr.com/ac1506ffeb6f1f371d1f328e5e427be5/tumblr_nnlus5E17c1tsz4kro3_r1_500.png // http://embed.gyazo.com/63ce9dc2f014a1f2fb7d0814285b917b.png
> *style:* Small Chibi, please!
> *couple (yes/no):* No
> ...



waaah thank you!! /cries
accepted, you have the 2nd slot already anyways ahah
I'll pm you with the necessary paypal stuff once I managed to make the account and so on!
I have the meeting with my bank on thursday, then I'll try to set up the account asap.
Actually, there are no backgrounds for small chibi, but maybe I can figure something out, we will see haha, I'll try my best, especially on the eyes you like so much!
would you maybe like something like this background graphic here? link or do you have something different in mind?


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Finally got my new OC so here we go!  





*character names:*  Hmm...maybe Ruby?  Still deciding.
*character references/description:* http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1
*style:*  Small chibi please
*couple (yes/no):* no
*easy background (yes/no):*  maybe?  I'll leave that up to you.
*personality/traits of characters:* Earthy, sexy girl
*preferred poses:* You choose again....lol
*special requests:*  Can't think of any
*payment:*  Already discussed


Thank you!


----------



## ardrey (May 4, 2015)

AHHH your shop is up ^^ very excited to see your works!


----------



## Kailah (May 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> waaah thank you!! /cries
> accepted, you have the 2nd slot already anyways ahah
> I'll pm you with the necessary paypal stuff once I managed to make the account and so on!
> I have the meeting with my bank on thursday, then I'll try to set up the account asap.
> ...



sorry! i didn't know that there was no background for the small chibis x-x but thank you for your hard work~~ ;_; yeah, i really like the eyes on your small chibi example, it's adorable. anyway, i think without a background is fine for now! if it was transparent, that would be even more lovely (if you already make your backgrounds like that for your creations, yay) c:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 4, 2015)

*character names:*Onyx
*character references/description:*


Spoiler: Gemsona










Weapon: Strings, more specifically puppetry. The control bar comes out of his gem on the right shoulder. Nearly invisible strings shoot out and can be used to control the movements of others or constrain them. Strings can be modified to be needle-like to pierce his enemies or manipulate shadows (shadow puppetry). His powers can also change other gems' forms through their shape shifting while they are under his control.
Likes: Pompoms, rides, using cotton candy as facial hair
Dislikes: Being used as an arm rest, People touching his stuff
*style:*Anime or small chibi, whichever is easier for you
*personality/traits of characters:*Innocent, shy, child-like (around 10-11 human years old), polite, secretly a genius
*special requests:*None, but thanks for you consideration.


----------



## Keitara (May 4, 2015)

Kailah said:


> sorry! i didn't know that there was no background for the small chibis x-x but thank you for your hard work~~ ;_; yeah, i really like the eyes on your small chibi example, it's adorable. anyway, i think without a background is fine for now! if it was transparent, that would be even more lovely (if you already make your backgrounds like that for your creations, yay) c:



Yes, it will be transparent then c; 
And thank you very much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> *character names:*Onyx
> *character references/description:*
> 
> 
> ...



I'll put you on the waiting list for freebies, thank you for your interest! c:


----------



## Keitara (May 5, 2015)

beerp


----------



## Keitara (May 6, 2015)

kashwoosh~


----------



## Keitara (May 7, 2015)

kaboom


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

babaap


----------



## MardyBum (May 8, 2015)

Is your RLC still open, are there slots? c:


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

aah I'm working currently on a new OC!
I designed him in school. Couldn't wait with drawing him digitally 
YES THIS IS A MAN. I love him...






- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> Is your RLC still open, are there slots? c:



OH! Thanks for your interest!
It is "closed" because I still need to set up my PayPal account and I'm having a few difficulties with that atm. But I'm slowly working on the slots already. 

So, I'm taking only reservations atm. Means, one can reserve slot 3 for the time my PayPal account is ready c:
who would reserve it anyway


----------



## ardrey (May 8, 2015)

Gah! Your OC looks so fabulous xD love the line work


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Gah! Your OC looks so fabulous xD love the line work



awww thank you so much Ardrey ;v;
I was thinking of maybe giving him away. But I'm insecure >-<


----------



## MardyBum (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> OH! Thanks for your interest!
> It is "closed" because I still need to set up my PayPal account and I'm having a few difficulties with that atm. But I'm slowly working on the slots already.
> 
> So, I'm taking only reservations atm. Means, one can reserve slot 3 for the time my PayPal account is ready c:
> who would reserve it anyway



I'd love to reserve it if possible, your art is so cute ^^
And your OC looks amazing!


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> I'd love to reserve it if possible, your art is so cute ^^
> And your OC looks amazing!




waah thank you sooo much!!!! 
Can't believe I'm full now ahah


----------



## Kailah (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> waah thank you sooo much!!!!
> Can't believe I'm full now ahah



 hopefully you get your paypal set up soon! <3


----------



## toastia (May 8, 2015)

you can always just draw the pictures and make a huge watermark(on a new layer lol) until you get your payment


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

Kailah said:


> hopefully you get your paypal set up soon! <3



I think I'll maybe be able to do it tomorrow c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



toastia said:


> you can always just draw the pictures and make a huge watermark(on a new layer lol) until you get your payment



PSSSSSST XD
Just kidding, I already started on 1st and 2nd slots c:
And idk, I don't like the watermark thing.


----------



## MardyBum (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> waah thank you sooo much!!!!
> Can't believe I'm full now ahah



I can't believe I finally got a slot with you lol
I'm excited ^^


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> I can't believe I finally got a slot with you lol
> I'm excited ^^



finally? o-o
btw you can go on and fill in a form, then I can start with a sketch eventually c:


----------



## Keitara (May 9, 2015)

quickie thing


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

Keitara said:


> quickie thing



omg thats so CUTE!!!


----------



## Keitara (May 9, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> omg thats so CUTE!!!



ohh haha thank you! I'm surprised by myself that this took me only around 1 hour.
 Hopefully I'm slowly getting quicker at drawing c: Because I'm such a slowpoke -_-
If you've got a mayor or oc, feel free to post a freebie form ^^


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ohh haha thank you! I'm surprised by myself that this took me only around 1 hour.
> Hopefully I'm slowly getting quicker at drawing c: Because I'm such a slowpoke -_-
> If you've got a mayor or oc, feel free to post a freebie form ^^



omg really?? Thank you so much bby *smooches*






*character names:* Lydia
*character references/description:* x
*style:* anything that godtara is fine with
*personality/traits of characters:* clever, but bad at arguing. also can't defend herself. very good planner/strategist
*special requests:* make it awesome


----------



## zenukin (May 9, 2015)

ohh i finally see your thread / art XD *is slow to get used with forum works* 
your art is cute aaa totally worth it!


----------



## Keitara (May 10, 2015)

zenukin said:


> ohh i finally see your thread / art XD *is slow to get used with forum works*
> your art is cute aaa totally worth it!



haha, thank you very much c: 
BUT YOUR ART IS LIKE NFDJS?O=)$=TRO) ABSOLUTELY AWESOME.

- - - Post Merge - - -

for hero-hyogo
his gemsona tanzanite


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> haha, thank you very much c:
> BUT YOUR ART IS LIKE NFDJS?O=)$=TRO) ABSOLUTELY AWESOME.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


----------



## Keitara (May 10, 2015)

ugh sorry it doesn't look so awesome...


----------



## Kailah (May 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ugh sorry it doesn't look so awesome...



THIS IS THE CUTEST THING ; v ;


----------



## Keitara (May 10, 2015)

Kailah said:


> THIS IS THE CUTEST THING ; v ;



awawa haha I wish so DX
Thank you c:


----------



## Keitara (May 11, 2015)

why am I doing so many random things lately

my first pixel
what do you guys think?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 11, 2015)

Keitara said:


> why am I doing so many random things lately
> 
> my first pixel
> what do you guys think?



that is adorable!! How long did it take you?


----------



## Keitara (May 11, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> that is adorable!! How long did it take you?



Thank you ^^
Uhm, I think ~1 hour, including making the base. Now with the base it's even faster.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 11, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Thank you ^^
> Uhm, I think ~1 hour, including making the base. Now with the base it's even faster.



make sure you write on your will: When I die, my art skills go to Claire.

But in all seriousness though, you seem to be getting faster working with art! I'm sure it must be very encouraging for you <:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> Thank you ^^
> Uhm, I think ~1 hour, including making the base. Now with the base it's even faster.



make sure you write on your will: When I die, my art skills go to Claire.

But in all seriousness though, you seem to be getting faster working with art! I'm sure it must be very encouraging for you <:


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> make sure you write on your will: When I die, my art skills go to Claire.
> 
> But in all seriousness though, you seem to be getting faster working with art! I'm sure it must be very encouraging for you <:



Honestly, you don't want to get my art skills. They will just ruin you...
Mmmh yes, maybe a bit. I hope so! Because I'm just soooo slow '-'

another thingy. took me this time around 2h >-< but i like the eyes! AND I SUCK WITH DRAWING RIBBONS DAMN IT.


----------



## Peebers (May 15, 2015)

I'm sobbing because your freebie style is very cute ;_; 

I'll pay you tbt pls make one for me ;___;


----------



## ardrey (May 15, 2015)

Woah idk why, but those balloons are like my favorite part of the whole drawing O: very nice coloring


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 15, 2015)

Uhh I'll just leave this here and run...  (〃▽〃)





*character names:* Avery
*character references/description:* 


Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!



*style:* Those little Chibis next to the freebies! (Hey, that rymed!)
*personality/traits of characters:*  She is a flower child/hippe with a love for nature, gardening and of course, her animal neighbors! She's a bit stubborn and will stand her ground but she'll laugh at almost anything, including herself. Uhmm... She doesn't really know how to be a Mayor... But she’s trying! ^-^
*special requests:* Let me tip you with tbt? XD

I know you're probably really busy, but your art is so amazing I couldn't resist filling out a form! Thanks for your consideration and sorry if I bothered you! ^-^"

Whoops~ nvm!! Just saw that your freebies were closed! Sorry!!


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I'm sobbing because your freebie style is very cute ;_;
> 
> I'll pay you tbt pls make one for me ;___;



ahah you are too nice to me ^^
well, then just spam a freebie form. It's always allowed to request freebies, I should probably make this clear in the first post...?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> Woah idk why, but those balloons are like my favorite part of the whole drawing O: very nice coloring



if you knew... xD


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Uhh I'll just leave this here and run...  (〃▽〃)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh crap, forgot to change the request form >-<

eee yes, thank you for requesting! c:
Actually, requesting freebies is always allowed, I'll make this more clear ^^
I originally planned to make the freebies sketchy and flat-colored in the styles available above, but somehow it turned out different and I made an extra style for this, so... I updated it on the front page ^^


----------



## kaylagirl (May 15, 2015)

Hi hi! I'm here for RLC! I'm going to post here so it's easier than you having to look at my thread!





*character names:* Kayla
*character references/description:* x
*style:* Small Chibi (I love the eyes on your example!!)
*couple (yes/no):* no
*easy background (yes/no):* yes, transparent preferred! or just white is fine.
*personality/traits of characters:* She's just very girly, a princess, very sweet.
She loves to make people smile, and smiling herself. She loves being happy!
*preferred poses:* I don't have anything in mind, I like the way she looks on her
reference sheet, but if you think of something cuter, go for it!
*special requests:* Her dress is more pink than purple, people have been asking, haha.
*payment:* $7?

Thank you!!


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Hi hi! I'm here for RLC! I'm going to post here so it's easier than you having to look at my thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, thank youu!! I'm so happy that this rlc thingy is successful! I was so worried hahah.
I'll put you on the waiting list, as the 3 slots are full!!
OMG ;o; I'M HAVING SO MUCH BUSINESS AHHHH I'm so happy people want to pay me for my art ;__;
Many people seem to love the eyes, haha. I'm glad they're so popular!
I feel like my other styles are not needed, everyone goes for small chibi anyway o-O


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

another thing done!

does anybody know of the German may tradition? that one gives the beloved a "may heart" on first May?


----------



## kaylagirl (May 15, 2015)

Keitara said:


> omg, thank youu!! I'm so happy that this rlc thingy is successful! I was so worried hahah.
> I'll put you on the waiting list, as the 3 slots are full!!
> OMG ;o; I'M HAVING SO MUCH BUSINESS AHHHH I'm so happy people want to pay me for my art ;__;
> Many people seem to love the eyes, haha. I'm glad they're so popular!
> I feel like my other styles are not needed, everyone goes for small chibi anyway o-O



Haha of course! I can't wait! Just let me know when to pay or whatever  I love the style of the small chibis and the style of the freebies best actually!! And don't underestimate yourself, your art is beautiful!


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Haha of course! I can't wait! Just let me know when to pay or whatever  I love the style of the small chibis and the style of the freebies best actually!! And don't underestimate yourself, your art is beautiful!



I'll do that, thank you c:

Oh kei... it's probably not very lucrative when the freebie style is better than the rlc styles, but whatever <-<


----------



## MardyBum (May 16, 2015)

Shoot, will submit form as soon as I can. Weekends here which means I'll be working and finishing up a midterm but I'll try to submit it soon! Sorry for the delay on my part -.-


----------



## Keitara (May 16, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Shoot, will submit form as soon as I can. Weekends here which means I'll be working and finishing up a midterm but I'll try to submit it soon! Sorry for the delay on my part -.-



It's okay, no need to rush c;


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 16, 2015)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## ardrey (May 16, 2015)

*character names:* Camilla
*character references/description:* {x} Changed her outfit since the last time you saw her, but all I have is this minuscule little chibi lol... hope you can tell what's going on ^^; Her shirt is white with turquoise-y stripes. It droops off her shoulders a lil. Navy blue skirt with polka dots, and a brown corset-like thing with straps. White thigh-high socks and brown boots woop woop. Yellow button eye ;D
*style:* Big Chibi? c:
*couple (yes/no):* Nope
*easy background (yes/no):* Transparent pleasee
*personality/traits of characters:* Ahh, I haven't thought about this much yet, she's kinda crazy and outgoing. Always smiling  ?
*preferred poses:* Up to youu
*special requests:* Nopee
*payment:* Already sent bby <3

Hope this works lol.. Take your time and let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## Keitara (May 17, 2015)

ardrey said:


> *character names:* Camilla
> *character references/description:* {x} Changed her outfit since the last time you saw her, but all I have is this minuscule little chibi lol... hope you can tell what's going on ^^; Her shirt is white with turquoise-y stripes. It droops off her shoulders a lil. Navy blue skirt with polka dots, and a brown corset-like thing with straps. White thigh-high socks and brown boots woop woop. Yellow button eye ;D
> *style:* Big Chibi? c:
> *couple (yes/no):* Nope
> ...



it's fine! c:
OMG WAIT YOU WANT BIG CHIBI? That relieves me because nobody seems to be interested in the other styles ahah

and for my fangirling-fellow Prabha, I'm currently drawing the sexy Kaneki/Haise/whatever c;
I'm sorry it turnt out anime style because I wanted to draw him in a more badass/epic situation, hope you still like it so far ^^
it's only sketchy atm  but tbh I really like it ^^ I'LL GIVE MY BEST ON THE WHITE HAIR. HOPEFULLY I DON'T DIE BECAUSE OF THE SEXINESS '-'
full resolution:
http://i.imgur.com/RaaYXak.png


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

hi there it's been a while hasn't it


----------



## Keitara (May 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> hi there it's been a while hasn't it


yup! How are the tanks going?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

Keitara said:


> yup! How are the tanks going?



Tanks are going fine, though people seem to prefer tank tops instead, I'm not sure why.
Anyway, the couple freebie picture is the _most adorable thing ever_. I love your eyes on all the styles, since they're really expressive and cute.


----------



## Keitara (May 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Tanks are going fine, though people seem to prefer tank tops instead, I'm not sure why.
> Anyway, the couple freebie picture is the _most adorable thing ever_. I love your eyes on all the styles, since they're really expressive and cute.



I prefer tanks though 
especially these:





ahah the eyes really aren't that special. It especially happens to me often that I mess up male chibi eyes, idk. I stick better to anime style, after all... but nobody wants these ;__; 
i plan on 2 anime style illustrations to make them as good as I possibly can, inspirited by pinlin @dA http://pinlin.deviantart.com/gallery/ 
that person is from another universe.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I prefer tanks though
> especially these:
> 
> 
> ...



I bet that artist looks up to someone else, who looks up to someone else, and it goes on. It happens to me too, I can't draw, but I can play ping pong (professionally with a contract and everything. I know it sounds really stupid ok don't judge.) and I can tell you that it applies to people of all fields.

mmmm that's a smexy tank.... *wait.*
Is that One Piece?


----------



## Aeryka (May 18, 2015)

*character names:* Aeryka
*character references/description:*[x] [x]
*personality/traits of characters:* Shy/kind
*special requests:* In the second picture she has glasses, but you don't have to include that. Since it's hard to see, I'll also point out that she's wearing flowery sandals and a pink bud tanktop! 

I know your slots are full and you've had other requests before mine, but I don't mind waiting a long time or anything. Your art is adorable wish I could support you by RLC! Ty for considering <3


----------



## Prabha (May 18, 2015)

Keitara said:


> it's fine! c:
> OMG WAIT YOU WANT BIG CHIBI? That relieves me because nobody seems to be interested in the other styles ahah
> 
> and for my fangirling-fellow Prabha, I'm currently drawing the sexy Kaneki/Haise/whatever c;
> ...








OKAY CAN I JUST SAY THAT I LOVE HIS EXPRESSION?! Aaaagh he looks so dangerous and seeee- I'll stop. I'm jumping up and down right now irl, im actually glad you went with anime style! I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHEN ITS DONE O;

did we basically just have an art trade without saying it was an art trade


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 19, 2015)

Those freebies are PRECIOUS!


----------



## Keitara (May 20, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I bet that artist looks up to someone else, who looks up to someone else, and it goes on. It happens to me too, I can't draw, but I can play ping pong (professionally with a contract and everything. I know it sounds really stupid ok don't judge.) and I can tell you that it applies to people of all fields.
> 
> mmmm that's a smexy tank.... *wait.*
> Is that One Piece?



Oh.. you're probably right! Never thought of this haha!
Ping Pong? I don't really get the meaning behind this o-o

YES IT IS!!! AHHH YOU NOTICED IT!!!    COMMANDER CHOPPER IS LEADING IT!! 
*fangirl awakens*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aeryka said:


> *character names:* Aeryka
> *character references/description:*[x] [x]
> *personality/traits of characters:* Shy/kind
> *special requests:* In the second picture she has glasses, but you don't have to include that. Since it's hard to see, I'll also point out that she's wearing flowery sandals and a pink bud tanktop!
> ...



Thank youu! I really appreciate it c: I'll put you on the waiting list!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> OKAY CAN I JUST SAY THAT I LOVE HIS EXPRESSION?! Aaaagh he looks so dangerous and seeee- I'll stop. I'm jumping up and down right now irl, im actually glad you went with anime style! I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHEN ITS DONE O;
> 
> did we basically just have an art trade without saying it was an art trade



I'm relieved you like it!! c:
Idk but I just love the dangerous Kaneki.
Ugh. Am I the only one who keeps mispelling it as "Kankei"? Whats with that ;-;
Sssh. This is no art trade. These are gifts from our fangirl hearts c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> Those freebies are PRECIOUS!



Haha, thank you! I hope they are not too precious, otherwise my other styles won't sell... DX


----------



## MardyBum (May 21, 2015)

*character names:* Isabel and Gabriel 
*character references/description:* 


Spoiler: References






















*http://imgur.com/a/fY5Qo* - Real pictures if needed for references

*style:* Anime; Bust-Up
*couple (yes/no):* Yes
*easy background (yes/no):* Yes
*personality/traits of characters:* Goofy, in love, kind hearted
*preferred poses:* Holding hands? hugging?
*special requests:* Artist freedom for you hun c:
*payment:* $10 lol not sure how much for additional character c:

If this can't be done, I'll submit one for my mayor c:


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 21, 2015)

*character names: Juliet *
*character references/description: Juliet has long brown hair. She always wears a pink tank top, acid washed jeans, cowboy boots and a crown. She has dark blue eyes.*
*personality/traits of characters: Juliet is very kind, serious, funny, intelligent, and confident.*
*special requests: No special requests!*

*Freebie*


----------



## Keitara (May 24, 2015)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> *character names: Juliet *
> *character references/description: Juliet has long brown hair. She always wears a pink tank top, acid washed jeans, cowboy boots and a crown. She has dark blue eyes.*
> *personality/traits of characters: Juliet is very kind, serious, funny, intelligent, and confident.*
> *special requests: No special requests!*
> ...




thank you for requesting!! I'll add you to the waiting list c:



izzi000 said:


> *character names:* Isabel and Gabriel
> *character references/description:*
> 
> 
> ...



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
SOMEONE REALLY ORDERED ANIME OMG OMG I LOVE YOU FOREVER!!!
The couple thing is alright! 10$ is right 
Thank you so much for commissioning me!! c:
I'll pm you asap for the payment!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 24, 2015)

how much would an anime headshot cost?


----------



## Keitara (May 24, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> how much would an anime headshot cost?



umm
it's free
xD

or wait what do you mean? I'm confused ._.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 24, 2015)

Keitara said:


> umm
> it's free
> xD
> 
> or wait what do you mean? I'm confused ._.



Oh sorry! Not that sort of anime headshot xD I mean the anime RLC style headshot


----------



## Keitara (May 24, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Oh sorry! Not that sort of anime headshot xD I mean the anime RLC style headshot



uuhh as far as I know I don't even offer that xD
Just bust up, thighs up and fullbody.. but maybe I should add that? Umm for how much should I sell such a thing o-O
umm probably 3$? but this is kinda.. well there's not really profit of it. There's still the paypal regular and the conversion fee ._. Almost nothing left ahahah. 
... I feel like I have to raise my prices kinda. Or the prices won't match... THIS IS SUCH A MESS, SERIOUSLY.
I probably shouldn't have picked 7$ as base price because it's one of my favorite numbers ...


----------



## Money Hunter (May 24, 2015)

Keitara said:


> uuhh as far as I know I don't even offer that xD
> Just bust up, thighs up and fullbody.. but maybe I should add that? Umm for how much should I sell such a thing o-O
> umm probably 3$? but this is kinda.. well there's not really profit of it. There's still the paypal regular and the conversion fee ._. Almost nothing left ahahah.
> ... I feel like I have to raise my prices kinda. Or the prices won't match... THIS IS SUCH A MESS, SERIOUSLY.
> I probably shouldn't have picked 7$ as base price because it's one of my favorite numbers ...



I'm fine with paying $3 for an anime headshot, but if you feel that's not enough after the fees, don't worry about it ^-^ I'm sure I'm the only one who wants an anime style headshot anyway


----------



## Keitara (May 24, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I'm fine with paying $3 for an anime headshot, but if you feel that's not enough after the fees, don't worry about it ^-^ I'm sure I'm the only one who wants an anime style headshot anyway



no no, I think 3,50$ will do it. The headshots go way faster anyway, so it's alright. I think I'll add that now. Atotsie also said it's a nice idea!! c: Thanks for your intereste, godster hunter!!!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 24, 2015)

Keitara said:


> no no, I think 3,50$ will do it. The headshots go way faster anyway, so it's alright. I think I'll add that now. Atotsie also said it's a nice idea!! c: Thanks for your intereste, godster hunter!!!



Anytime, Godtara <: I'll let you know when I finish setting up paypal ovo


----------



## Keitara (May 24, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Anytime, Godtara <: I'll let you know when I finish setting up paypal ovo



aaah yay thank you soo much :'>


----------



## MardyBum (May 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> thank you for requesting!! I'll add you to the waiting list c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome lol glad to be the first xD 
i will send payment now ^,^
Thanks for accepting my commission, cannot wait to see it lol
hope you're having a beautiful day/night c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Payment sent ^,^


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 25, 2015)

A good morning bump for my beautiful friend. <3


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

oh also, do you take refs of RL people?


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

and my first commission is done! for Atotsie

I'm super proud on the self drawn pattern. 







I think I'll add that elegant lady to the front page!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> oh also, do you take refs of RL people?



yup! I've already drawn people from rl, for example the chibi couple for Kayla ^^


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

*character names:* Rhea 
*character references/description:* click I know some of the images on there aren't very flattering, i hope she never finds out i sent this to you haha xD
*style:* anime headshot
*couple (yes/no):* n
*easy background (yes/no):* yes if its free (bc im cheap)
*personality/traits of characters:* n/a
*preferred poses:* smiling like a sane human (eyes open)
*anything else:* shes my cousin and im getting art for her bday because im too lazy to buy her barbie dolls or w/e kids play with these days. also, she has a unibrow-like thing, if that makes her look ugly don't add it bc I don't want to make her mad 
*payment:* $$$

so i set up paypal but i have to wait a few days for the credit card confirmation thing to show up so i hope i can be put on the waitlist until i get it c: Also, the eyes on the lucas chibi look fabulous <3


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> *character names:* Rhea
> *character references/description:* click I know some of the images on there aren't very flattering, i hope she never finds out i sent this to you haha xD
> *style:* anime headshot
> *couple (yes/no):* n
> ...




ahh how sweet you are! I'll add you to the waiting list c:
Whut, those pictures are just fine. She shouldn't be worrying about these things at that age 
May I ask when she has birthday? o-o
It's interesting though that you take the trouble to set up a PayPal account 
ahah I'll try to make her as beautiful as I can ^^
and you said sane human smile, open eyes are no problem but do you want her to be realistic smiling(open mouth, teeth..etc)? because I don't think I'll be able to draw that nicely o-o I'd prefer a closed mouth ^^ but still smiling, of course.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ahh how sweet you are! I'll add you to the waiting list c:
> Whut, those pictures are just fine. She shouldn't be worrying about these things at that age
> May I ask when she has birthday? o-o
> It's interesting though that you take the trouble to set up a PayPal account
> ...



Yeah I meant smiling with a closed mouth like how you would at a photograph fr your school yearbook
her bday is on june 16th, btw


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Yeah I meant smiling with a closed mouth like how you would at a photograph fr your school yearbook
> her bday is on june 16th, btw



ahah that's right!
oh umm since there are 3 people before you, I don't think I'll be able to finish yours on time (for her birthday) o-o


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ahah that's right!
> oh umm since there are 3 people before you, I don't think I'll be able to finish yours on time (for her birthday) o-o



could you cancel my order then? I know it's probably really rude to cancel last min, but I forgot that I needed it on time ;_;


----------



## Keitara (May 26, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> could you cancel my order then? I know it's probably really rude to cancel last min, but I forgot that I needed it on time ;_;



it's okay! I could ask izzi000 if I can do yours before her, since you need it on time and she not, but if you want to cancel straight away, I can do that, too. Here on tbt are a lots of other nice rlc shops, you can check them out for a nice gift c:


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> and my first commission is done! for Atotsie
> 
> I'm super proud on the self drawn pattern.
> 
> ...



Her dress is just perfection!!!  Thank you so much!!  I love, love, love her!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## animal_hunter (May 26, 2015)

Hiya

Wowers your art is amazing! I wish I could draw hehe. Do you have any freebie spots available? If so I would love a freebie chibi of my character If I'm allowed to make any requests it would be to make her eyes prettier as my character eyes are too boyish lol. Thank you so much


----------



## Keitara (May 26, 2015)

animal_hunter said:


> Hiya
> 
> Wowers your art is amazing! I wish I could draw hehe. Do you have any freebie spots available? If so I would love a freebie chibi of my character If I'm allowed to make any requests it would be to make her eyes prettier as my character eyes are too boyish lol. Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 94593



Hello ^^ thank youu c:
My freebie slots are full, but the waiting list is open. However, I'd appreciate it if you'd fill out a freebie form, thank you!!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> it's okay! I could ask izzi000 if I can do yours before her, since you need it on time and she not, but if you want to cancel straight away, I can do that, too. Here on tbt are a lots of other nice rlc shops, you can check them out for a nice gift c:



I don't know why I haven't received the credit card confirmation from paypal yet, when I do I'll let you know. If I get it too late, then I'll just cancel and go hunting for barbie dolls instead. If I get soon, then you could ask izzi if I could move up a slot ^-^


----------



## Keitara (May 26, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I don't know why I haven't received the credit card confirmation from paypal yet, when I do I'll let you know. If I get it too late, then I'll just cancel and go hunting for barbie dolls instead. If I get soon, then you could ask izzi if I could move up a slot ^-^



Alright c:


----------



## animal_hunter (May 27, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Hello ^^ thank youu c:
> My freebie slots are full, but the waiting list is open. However, I'd appreciate it if you'd fill out a freebie form, thank you!!








*character names:* Lainers
*character references/description:* pic below 
*anime headshot or chibi:* Chibi
*personality/traits of characters:*Girly, Princess, Sweet, Feminine and loves cats!
*special requests:*I like the colors pink and white. And would like the eyes to be more girly as my character has boyish eyes


----------



## MardyBum (May 29, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> *character names:* Isabel and Gabriel
> *character references/description:*
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Kei c: I added a new reference done by Finnian


----------



## Keitara (May 29, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Hey Kei c: I added a new reference done by Finnian



ahhh sure thing! As always, great art from Finny :'> Is she back from hiatus, I'm wondering?
 I'm not hearing anything anymore ; o ;


----------



## MardyBum (May 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ahhh sure thing! As always, great art from Finny :'> Is she back from hiatus, I'm wondering?
> I'm not hearing anything anymore ; o ;



Definitely, my bf didn't like that his face looked rather dark but I still like it lol
He preferred and loved how Ardrey drew him, from the outfit to his face, all that was missing were his converse haha
But I loved how Finnian drew me ^^
And she just sent me this yesterday and said she's got a lot of cons going on so doubt it.

Btw, I saw Money Hunter would like to go ahead of me so if she does that is fine with me since she needs hers by a certain time
I am in no rush, I waited for Finnians piece for months lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also sent the payment ^^


----------



## Nele (May 29, 2015)

OMG!! Your art is adorable!! <3
Can I be on the waiting-list for a freebie? 





*character names:Nele*
*character references/description:



Spoiler: myface(left)






**anime headshot or chibi:Chibi*
*personality/traits of characters: dreamy, happy*
*special requests:



Spoiler: Could you make her wear this dress, shoes and curly (light-brown)hair like this? :3






 *

Ugh, i'm sorry if i ask too much :$
Heheh, I'll definitely send you a tip C: 
~if you need another reference or something just let me know~


----------



## Keitara (May 29, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Definitely, my bf didn't like that his face looked rather dark but I still like it lol
> He preferred and loved how Ardrey drew him, from the outfit to his face, all that was missing were his converse haha
> But I loved how Finnian drew me ^^
> And she just sent me this yesterday and said she's got a lot of cons going on so doubt it.
> ...



ohhh good you told me this, I actually planned on making him a bit darker too DX then I'll stick for your bf to ardrey's piece and for you to finny's piece for references c:
Yes, I just read on dA that she has 10 other con's this year ahah She's such a business woman 
ahh yeah, she said she would if her paypal credit thingy thongy works but I haven't heard anything from it anymore ; o ;
 maybe I should send her a pm about it.. and thank you for your understanding!! 
ohh but the wait was worth it!

eee which payment? I thought you'd like to wait after the art is done? ; o ; Or am I mixing things up again? ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nele said:


> OMG!! Your art is adorable!! <3
> Can I be on the waiting-list for a freebie?
> 
> 
> ...



ahh sure thing! And thank youu~
Those clothes and all those things are so pretty *-*


----------



## Nele (May 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ahh sure thing! And thank youu~
> Those clothes and all those things are so pretty *-*



Thanks for putting me on waiting-list  <3


----------



## Keitara (May 31, 2015)

soo I finished kailah's commission! I put it into the temporary showcase on page 1 too because it has my best coloring ever ^^ (at least in my opinion). I'm really proud on it!
Because kaylagirl and money hunter need some more time, a RLC slot is free at the moment.

here's Kailah's commission:


----------



## roroselle (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful!!
Kaliah is lucky!


----------



## Kailah (May 31, 2015)

Keitara said:


> soo I finished kailah's commission! I put it into the temporary showcase on page 1 too because it has my best coloring ever ^^ (at least in my opinion). I'm really proud on it!
> Because kaylagirl and money hunter need some more time, a RLC slot is free at the moment.
> 
> here's Kailah's commission:



<3 <3
mLASKDMA;LL3EDA;LMCVA;CM 
still in love, thank you so much, kei! <3


----------



## Keitara (May 31, 2015)

Thank you both!! c;


----------



## Keitara (Jun 1, 2015)

little update ~~~

rlc and & freebies are closed for now. I'll still do the people in the waiting lists, but I won't take any more requests.
I want to focus on improving somehow after that. But there will be an event in the holidays.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good luck <3 <3 <3


----------

